# gmirror insert larger disks??



## bluetick (May 6, 2010)

I need to replace the disks in a gmirror raid1 setup.
It holds the OS, the old disks are just 200gb and I need to replace them with larger disks.

Can I just insert the larger disk into the raid, let it rebuild, and get the full use of the disks?? Or will I need to growfs after the sync is done??


----------



## User23 (May 7, 2010)

bluetick said:
			
		

> I need to replace the disks in a gmirror raid1 setup.
> It holds the OS, the old disks are just 200gb and I need to replace them with larger disks.
> 
> Can I just insert the larger disk into the raid, let it rebuild, and get the full use of the disks?? Or will I need to growfs after the sync is done??



How should gmirror know what sizes you need for the filesystems on that mirror?
No, gmirror will not autoresize your filesystems.


----------

